# Jeff and his $400 Princeton 112...



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this guy must be a madman. possibly loves meeting trolls, possibly loves meeting rando people through Kijiji. 

this ad has not changed a word in the last 4-5 years. over 8500 views, still for sale.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca












this isn't a good deal alert but I have no place to put this sorta thing since the mods locked both the WTF Kijiji threads for some reason


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> since the mods locked both the WTF Kijiji threads


Are they going to.......you know..........unlock it? Pull the proverbial “finger outta the dike “, let the Kijidioicy flow?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Are they going to.......you know..........unlock it? Pull the proverbial “finger outta the dike “, let the Kijidiot’s flow?


I'm not sure. and at this point I'm afraid to ask. we have some tension between the big players here,.,


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

There are clearly issues...

They all seem unnecessarily pissy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> There are clearly issues...
> 
> They all seem unnecessarily pissy.


well I can see that Jeff has probably had to defend his ad many many times, just look how he pops off at the end,.,, oh you mean someone else. nvmd

Jeff also probably has issues but I have to give him credit for sticking to his guns. he knows what he has. I want to meet him and have him on my next Christmas album, bet he can make that Princeton wail


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe this thread could be about things that last but shouldn't. 

There's a similar posting in Craigslist except it's a Traynor, maybe it's run for a year so a ways to go yet.

There is this food store too whose employees were on strike for over 3 years to the point - I am sure - they had no idea what they were striking about.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Should have kept my Princeton 65 I guess ?. Looks the same basically. Bought in 2001 new for $400. _ I had a great investment and I traded it in like a dummy LOL. I guess Jeff is going to eat the tax._


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> this guy must be a madman. possibly loves meeting trolls, possibly loves meeting rando people through Kijiji.
> 
> this ad has not changed a word in the last 4-5 years. over 8500 views, still for sale.
> 
> ...


I've got a Princeton 112 PLUS sitting in the back of the closet. I paid under $200 for it back in the very early 2000's. (under $150 I think) 

I should list it on Kijiji for $100 as a wake up call for him


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I remember being in my 20’s when this was first listed:









gibson sg '50s tribute sunburst, USA, its new, great gift | Guitars | Barrie | Kijiji


its at non current / brand new / 2013 gibson's SG '50s tribute electric guitar / sunburst, I bought it brand new, it's still brand new / it has never been played / still in the OEM Box / made in the USA / represents the look, feel, and tone of the set-neck, double-cutaway solid body as it would...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Are they going to.......you know..........unlock it? Pull the proverbial “finger outta the dike “, let the Kijidioicy flow?





vadsy said:


> I'm not sure. and at this point I'm afraid to ask. we have some tension between the big players here,.,


I asked. The [email protected] thread will be coming back.
This kijiji alerts thread is one of the more useful ones on the forum and it will be nice to keep it that way.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Inflation will catch up to his price sooner or later. Whether he lives to see it might be another story.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I've got a Princeton 112 PLUS sitting in the back of the closet. I paid under $200 for it back in the very early 2000's. (under $150 I think)
> 
> I should list it on Kijiji for $100 as a wake up call for him


this guy is committed, you aren't going to shake that kinda faith


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

LanceT said:


> Maybe this thread could be about things that last but shouldn't.
> 
> There's a similar posting in Craigslist except it's a Traynor, maybe it's run for a year so a ways to go yet.
> 
> There is this food store too whose employees were on strike for over 3 years to the point - I am sure - they had no idea what they were striking about.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

It's my favourite kijiji ad. Sometimes, when I think I'm still in my dreamworld, I check to see if this old solid state Princeton is still for sale for $400. It keeps me grounded in reality.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

They all smoking the same stuff, another listed for $400 and one sold for $364.00 ...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I asked. The [email protected] thread will be coming back.
> This kijiji alerts thread is one of the more useful ones on the forum and it will be nice to keep it that way.


The so called 'official' [email protected] thread in open mic has been unlocked. If we can 'be excellent to each other' in there it should remain so.


----------

